#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  >  How do you balance your Work life with your ordinary life?

## Jonny

Now a days people are more into their work life rather than being concerned about their personal life.

How do you rackon this can be balanced?

----------


## Bhavya

Every day I make sure to sit and chat with my family at least 1 hour and one in week I call my besties and talk with them. Nowadays I begin a ne habit to visit my friends or relatives home in the weekends that make me feel fresh and relax so it helps me to balance my work and life.

----------

